# New Bill HR 45



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp

Go to the link above for the details on the new bill Not good for the gun owners!!!!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

this was news about 6 months ago...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure. When I called Dorgan and Conrads office it sounded like the bill was not active, just sitting there. I guess that means we need to watch because it could become active at any time. The problem is they could attach it to something that would give them the excuse "I had to vote for it". 
It was news months ago, but it could gain active status at any time.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Needs a co-sponsor, didn't even have any interest from anyone before. Ironically this is from Chicago rep Bobby Rush, the city who has tons of gun laws and more dead kids than anyone right now.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

anything to do with gun control is dead right now at the federal level. heck there was even a pro-gun provision for the federal parks/allow to carry that passed something like 67-29 recently.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> anything to do with gun control is dead right now at the federal level.


I agree to an extent. With the massive influx of gun and ammo sales in the last several months the signal was sent. Although it is not a time to let your guard down, they will not stop trying and will not bring it up in the open.


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

I saw this in a large city paper today and don't believe it Reagen would never do this.

"A spokeswoman for the Interior Department said that because the credit card law won't take effect until nine months after it is signed, the gun measure also will be delayed.

Spokeswoman Kendra Barkoff said the Interior Department will follow Congress's directive and put the new firearms law into effect in late February 2010.

Until then, rules adopted under the Reagan administration will remain in place. The rules severely restrict guns in the national parks, generally requiring that guns be locked or stored in a glove compartment or trunk."


----------



## jacketshen (May 10, 2011)

:beer: :beer: thanks for share ...............

Spam edited by Plainsman


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 30, 2010)

The 2009 version of H.R. 45 is dead. Every year congressman Bobby Rush introduces this bill. It has very few supporters and it never goes anywhere.

The current H.R. 45 is the Criminal Alien Accountability Act introduced by congressman Darrel Issa.

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/thomas


----------

